# Tarantula Enclosures...



## JPost (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, they have it in the Scorpion section so why not here!?  It's prolly been done before anyways but oh well.  I kind of want to 'upgrade' mine so I wanted to check out what other people have going on.  I will get pics of mine soon, gotta find the camera, but thier not that special anyways! 

If you have numerous, just pick the best or post them all!  ;P


----------



## Spider Mistress (Jun 5, 2004)

heres a friend of ours he just seperates one long glass vivarium/aquarium.


----------



## manville (Jun 5, 2004)

that looks really nice but cost more though


----------



## JPost (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats very nice, what substrate is that?  A bright vermiculite? Or Snow?  :?


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 5, 2004)

I was wondering what the substrate was as well... 


Regards, Mike  :?


----------



## JPost (Jun 5, 2004)

Nobody!?  Scorpion one had lots of pics!  ;P


----------



## ahkiu (Jun 5, 2004)

most of my t's are housed in various shaped tuppaware, i find them the most versatile and cheapest way to house them. They are neat, cheap, stackable, comes in all shapes and sizes, light to pick up, and easy to clean ! 

a couple of my t's that i want to display i house in glass tanks.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 6, 2004)

*want more pics*

  Hey JPost, You are right the scorp section has some good pics on enclosures. I would also like to see some T enclosures. I would like some ideas since someday I want to move mine out of the tupperware containers and have cool looking ones. I like the aquarium with the dividers. That is a good idea. I hope there are some more pictures out there.


----------



## Mikey_G.Rosea (Jun 6, 2004)

Hijack...

How much do aquariums cost anyway, i used to have a big one but it had algae all over it and it wouldn't ever clean off... 

Also what is that white substrate?! That doesn't look natural! lol


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Just a straight 10gallon tank is only $10 here. 

COME ON PEOPLE, POST SOME PICS! LOL


----------



## Mikey_G.Rosea (Jun 6, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/user/honda_riderxr

That's mine, can't link the pics from there cause they are encrypted or something.. but yeah.. just click that i guess...


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Yay! Pics! haha

Don't she have anywhere to hide?


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 6, 2004)

JPost said:
			
		

> COME ON PEOPLE, POST SOME PICS! LOL


Okie...


























Here are some non related spider cages that I have made. 














This last one is being worked on to get rid of the ugliness.


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are great!!!  So you're a pet enclosure designer!   What goes in that really long one, snake?  On the one at the bottom, is that from a TV or something? Looks real cool!


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 6, 2004)

Ive designed a few, and actually want to make them and sell them. But Its REALLY hard to find people to spend the cash on them. 

And a Bearded Dragon currently resides in the largest enclosure (used to be a dresser). 

The bottom cabinet used to be a TV stand. o)


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Well their very nice enclosures! Keep'em coming!   
Post pic's after you take off the 'ugliness' as you call it on the bottom one!


----------



## Socrates (Jun 7, 2004)

*Regarding real plants*

Here is a question to all of you who keep their Ts with real plants (which I would love to do as well):  What sort of lighting do you use to maintain your plants, and doesn't light affect your Ts?  I've read that Ts abhor light, and therefore I opted for silk plants instead since my Ts are located in somewhat subdued lighting locations, however, the all natural look is just stunning.
Thanks in advance.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Overmenneske (Jun 7, 2004)

I keep my _G. rosea_ in a hex terrarium, the others are in regular Kritter Keepers.
Doesn't this look nice?


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 7, 2004)

Socrates :

Although i do not actually know, i would imagine it is either a small wattage Metal halide lamp, which can keep the tanks warm as well, OR by the look of it, cool blue fluorescent bulbs, either as compacts or strip type lights.

Either will grow lush vegetation.


Runaway


----------



## Brian S (Jun 7, 2004)

*enclosures*



			
				oogieboogie said:
			
		

> Ive designed a few, and actually want to make them and sell them. But Its REALLY hard to find people to spend the cash on them.
> 
> And a Bearded Dragon currently resides in the largest enclosure (used to be a dresser).
> 
> The bottom cabinet used to be a TV stand. o)


Those are some real cool looking enclosures. I would like to have some of the "all glass enclosures" How did you make them? How much do you get for one of the smaller ones?


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 14, 2004)

here are some of mine enclosures


----------



## RedkneeUK (Jun 14, 2004)

theres some very nice enclosures on here


----------



## FryLock (Jun 14, 2004)

Plants need a UVA source of some form i believe.


----------



## conipto (Jun 14, 2004)

oogie - 

Were these pictured below purchased or made?  If purchased, how much and where?

Bill


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 14, 2004)

conipto said:
			
		

> oogie -
> 
> Were these pictured below purchased or made?  If purchased, how much and where?
> 
> Bill


I made them myself out of thinner acrylic plastics, I made all of the cages I own. If your interested in some let me know.


----------



## Socrates (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are pics of 2 of my set-ups (...lol...they look the same, but I decided I liked the look)


----------



## Mendi (Jun 14, 2004)

I belong among the plastic sweater box keepers of Ts... Nothing fancy but perfect for Ts and me

@ oogieboogie: I used to have a TV set just like that one. Nice use!!!


----------



## WayneT (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's an idea for ya...if you're in Kansas, there ought to be a Hobby Lobby near you.  These examples are what I put my aboreals in.  They're doll display cases, wood and acrylic.  The acrylic is a little harder to take care of, cause if you don't use a soft cloth, it will scratch, and I would'nt use a moist substrate on it.  Since I use it for aboreals, it's no bigge.  Neat thing is Hobby Lobby is clearing these out of their inventory, and I picked 7 of them up for like $10 a pop. They're in the craft dept., by the way, if there's a Hobby Lobby by you.


----------



## luther (Jun 15, 2004)

Wayne, those look fantastic.  But how do they open?  I can't see a door. They look like it would be pretty easy to replace the glass on top for a hinged mesh lid.  I might have to go hunting for something like this in the UK.


----------



## manville (Jun 15, 2004)

I really like that clear enclosure!


----------



## WayneT (Jun 15, 2004)

luther said:
			
		

> Wayne, those look fantastic.  But how do they open?  I can't see a door. They look like it would be pretty easy to replace the glass on top for a hinged mesh lid.  I might have to go hunting for something like this in the UK.


Sorry...I did'nt mention it earlier...the acrylic piece that goes on top merely fits into a slot and there is a thumgroove to lift it off.  I modified it with velcro tabs and air holes...but a screen could be cut very simply for it.


----------



## oogieboogie (Jun 16, 2004)

How much did they cost wayne?


----------



## luther (Jun 16, 2004)

oogieboogie said:
			
		

> How much did they cost wayne?





			
				WayneT said:
			
		

> and I picked 7 of them up for like $10 a pop


Tadaaa!

Wayne, that's excellent.  I'm definately going out in search of the UK equivalent this weekend.


----------

